# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  El uso eficiente del agua en los hogares es el compromiso ambiental más extendido entre los andaluces

## ben-amar

http://www.iagua.es/

01/03/12 a las 10:32

La valoración de los andaluces de las políticas ambientales de la Junta de Andalucía es “bastante positiva”, alcanzando una calificación de 6,3 puntos sobre 10. Esta es una de las principales conclusiones que aporta el Ecobarómetro de Andalucía 2011, la encuesta anual elaborada por el Instituto de Estudios Sociales Avanzados del Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (IESA-CSIC) y financiada por la Consejería de Medio Ambiente orientada a analizar las diversas dimensiones de la conciencia ambiental en la Comunidad Autónoma.

El consejero de Medio Ambiente, José Juan Díaz Trillo, ha sido el encargado de presentar, junto al director del IESA, Eduardo Moyano, los resultados de este programa de investigación social cuyo objetivo analizar cómo evolucionan la percepción, las actitudes y los comportamientos de los andaluces en materia de medio ambiente. El Ecobarómetro permite, además, evaluar las políticas ambientales y el papel de los diferentes actores sociales en Andalucía en relación a la promoción de la sostenibilidad y la conservación de los recursos naturales.

En este sentido, Díaz Trillo, ha subrayado que los andaluces mantienen una opinión bastante positiva sobre la labor que desarrolla la Junta de Andalucía en materia ambiental y que las políticas mejor valoradas continúan siendo la protección de los espacios naturales, la lucha contra los incendios forestales y la conservación de la flora y la fauna. Asimismo, el consejero de Medio Ambiente ha apuntado que, por primera vez desde que se realiza este estudio (año 2001), la Junta de Andalucía es la institución pública en la que más confían los andaluces a la hora de ofrecer soluciones a los problemas del medio ambiente, por delante de la Unión Europea, los ayuntamientos y el Gobierno central.

Por otro lado, casi el 61% de los encuestados asegura tener una alta preocupación por la situación medioambiental, situando el uso eficiente del agua en los hogares como el compromiso ambiental más extendido (90,4%). Un porcentaje similar (89,9%) asegura realizar un uso eficiente de la energía reduciendo el consumo y siete de cada diez encuestados afirma reciclar los residuos domésticos. Se reduce al 61,8% el porcentaje de ciudadanos que utiliza con frecuencia el trasporte público, la bicicleta o los desplazamientos a pie. El consumo de productos ecológicos no es tan frecuente como el resto de comportamientos analizados (26,5%).

A pesar de que el desempleo y la marcha de la economía ocupan los lugares más destacados en la preocupación de los ciudadanos, 9 de cada 10 andaluces considera que sólo es posible un desarrollo social y económico duradero si se cuida la naturaleza y los recursos naturales.

----------


## ben-amar

Siguiendo con ese Ecobarometro, para los andaluces, los incendios son el mayor problema relacionado con el agua:

José Juan Díaz Trillo ha explicado que la valoración del medio ambiente por parte de los encuestados varía según el ámbito territorial que se tome como referencia. De hecho, los andaluces identifican la degradación ambiental con la situación del planeta, y no tanto con la situación de los entornos más cercanos. De hecho, el titular de Medio Ambiente ha señalado que los andaluces tienen una opinión en general positiva sobre la situación del medio ambiente de sus localidades y del contexto de Andalucía.

Entre los problemas ambientales analizados en el ámbito regional, algo menos de la mitad de los andaluces (el 43,8%) señala como el mayor problema ambiental de la comunidad los incendios forestales. En segundo lugar (35,7%) aparece la contaminación de playas y mares, mientras que la contaminación de los ríos (19,1%) y la pérdida de paisajes y parajes naturales ocupan el tercer y cuarto lugar, respectivamente. En el otro extremo, el problema de la escasez de agua se muestra como el menos de los problemas ambientales de Andalucía para los ciudadanos encuestados (7,8%).

Es de destacar que a lo largo de la última década en la que se viene realizando esta encuesta, la preocupación de los andaluces por los incendios forestales ha ido disminuyendo desde el 63,5% en 2001 a la cifra actual (43,8%), al mismo tiempo que ha mejorado considerablemente la valoración de la actuación de la Junta de Andalucía en esta materia, que los andaluces califican con un notable.

En cuanto a los principales problemas que los andaluces detectan en sus localidades el sondeo refleja que aquellas que afectan a la calidad de vida de sus ciudadanos son las que más preocupaciones despiertan. Así, la suciedad de las calles (31,1%), el ruido (27,7%) y las basuras y residuos sólidos urbanos (23,1%) son las cuestiones que más afectan al medio ambiente de las localidades andaluzas.

Por el contrario, en la valoración del medio ambiente a nivel global predominan las respuestas negativas y tres de cada cuatro encuestados consideran que la situación del planeta es mala o muy mala. En esta línea, más de la mitad de los encuestados (56,2%) coinciden en señalar el cambio climático como el principal problema ambiental del planeta. Díaz Trillo ha añadido que la preocupación de los andaluces por este fenómeno ha crecido desde el año 2007, dejando atrás otras problemas de calado como el agotamiento de los recursos naturales (31,6%), la contaminación de los océanos (17,2%), o la desaparición de especies vegetales y animales (15,9%).

El Ecobarómetro de este año, como novedad, contiene un bloque de cuestiones relativas a la consideración del paisaje por parte de los andaluces. En este ámbito el 82,6% de la ciudadanía entiende por un buen paisaje aquel que presenta una naturaleza bien conservada, y valora muy positivamente la evolución en los últimos 10 años de los paisajes de los centros históricos ( 56,6%) y de los espacios naturales protegidos (47,7%).

----------

